# Newby



## Lou2 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I am new on here and just wanted to say hi!!

I am hoping to move to Spain for a few months and see how I get on, so I may be annoying you all with lots of questions.

Ta for now

Lou
x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi, where abouts? what are you planning to do?

Jo


----------



## Lou2 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well hoping to stop off in Benalmadena, as have some friends we can stay with until we get settled. Think they may also be able to help us find work. Just saving at the mo and hope to come out next month at the latest.
:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Thats not far away from us. Benalmadena is very busy, but nice. We visit the marina for a day out sometimes. The best way to do this is to stay with friends, have3 a look round, see where you wanna be and what you can do and then rent for a while til you've got the hang of everything.

Spains a great place to live so make sure you do it!!

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lou2 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am new on here and just wanted to say hi!!
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome

We dont mind you being annoying


----------



## Lou2 (Mar 26, 2008)

I really want to do it. Keep thinking about my family though and how much I will miss them.

Have a few friends that said we can live with them for a while, which is good.

One minute I am really positive and the next I am worrying about everything.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Lou2 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am new on here and just wanted to say hi!!
> 
> ...


Hi Lou

Welcome to the forum , ask away to your little hearts content , we wont mind the more the better ..

Thanks for the kiss by the way


----------

